# i eat energy from the air



## nikegurl (Aug 19, 2002)

Day 1 depleting.  Carb up planned for last meal on Thursday 8/22.
Tonight is legs - new leg program planned (with Butterfly and Erilay.  From w8s website)

MEAL 1
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1 small appple

     363 calories
     35 protein
     20 carb
     16 fat

MEAL 2
1 can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo

     266 calories
     36 protein
     0 carb
     12 fat

MEAL 3
turkey burger
2 egg whites

     263 calories
     35 grams protein
     1 carb
     12 fat

MEAL 4
1 can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo

     266 calories
     36 protein
     0 carb
     12 fat

MEAL 5
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream

     300 calories
     35 protein
     4 carb
     16 fat

MEAL 6
Turkey burger
1 egg

     300 calories
     34 protein
     1 carb
     17 fat

TOTALS FOR THE DAY
1758 calories
210 protein
26 carbs
85 fat


----------



## Leslie (Aug 19, 2002)

Looking good Nikegurl! How bout a larger pic of your avatar!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2002)

Have fun with new Leg workout sista!! 
Your meals look good. What kind of protein do you use!! I hate my new kind!! Leslie..you were right..I should have bought the strawberrY!! 
Good luck nikegurl!
And Nice Avatar!!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 19, 2002)

i just switched the avatar again.  i have no clue what i'm doing lol!

i use sportpharma just whey protein - vanilla.  it's pretty cheap and tastes fine to me.  i think i actually like it!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 19, 2002)

I didn't mean to switch it! It looked GOOD! I just wanted to know if we could see the regular sized pic! LOL


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 19, 2002)

sure - there were a few in my old journal.  i'll try to post them here.  i'm so bad at that stuff!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 19, 2002)

i'll post a few more.  they're from may.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 19, 2002)

Yeah, looking good NG....how are you lately babe?
Looks like you're doing great to me.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 19, 2002)

now everyone can see why i need a new leg program!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 19, 2002)

and the back....i'm working on thickness now more than width.
also trying to get the butt to stop drooping and my hamstrings and calves to exist!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 19, 2002)

You should join Fade and TP in their leg program....


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 19, 2002)

Hi Fitgirl.  That's the leg program i'm doing!  Butterfly Erilay and I have our own journal.  It's the same leg program though!  Tonight's my first night.  I'm scared - but excited!

Thanks for the compliment but I've been eating really badly for a month now.  Started as a few slips and became a pattern.  It's so much harder to get back into it then it is to just keep going.  Now I'm hungry and having carb cravings just like at the beginning!

I don't want to mess up anymore!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 19, 2002)

I know you're already doing lunges, right?

You should try what I'm doing -- walking lunges on the treadmill.
I start at about 6.0 or 7.0 incline at a speed of 1.5 for about 1 to 1 1/2 minutes and then go up to 11.0 incline at 1.5 speed for about another 1 or 1 1/2 minutes.
Works wonders and burns your bootie!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2002)

Be very afraid.....(and good luck)!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Hi Fitgirl.  That's the leg program i'm doing!  Butterfly Erilay and I have our own journal.  It's the same leg program though!  Started as a few slips and became a pattern.  It's so much harder to get back into it then it is to just keep goingI don't want to mess up anymore!



NO! Say it AIN'T so?  

...and WELCOME back! 

DP


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 19, 2002)

yep - i've been a total shit!  messes with my mind big time too.  i get so depressed when i know i'm not doing what i need to do in order to achieve what i want.  and then when i get down about it i lose more motivation....a bad circle.

so i'm gonna shuttup and just start again.  i wish i could get the last month back - but since that's not gonna happen, i've got no choice but to go from here.  right now.

missed you DP!  (so ashamed....)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 19, 2002)

There is a line from Vanilla Sky...about going forward (I haven't seen it).....but you get the idea.   


DP


----------



## Leslie (Aug 19, 2002)

Cool Nike Girl You look great. Your upper body is nice and toned. Your legs will get there!

 LOL I do hear you on the butt dropping, my does too Damn ass can't stay up on its own!! LOL


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 19, 2002)

When do we see new pix?  I'm back, looks like your back to your diet.  

Good luck on the leg workout.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2002)

yep - i'm back.  that leg workout was rough.  but i won't be cheating on the diet that's for sure.  i won't train that hard and then mess up the gains by eating wrong.

those pix are now my "befores".  i've really been slacking so i figure i'll do pictures again in 12 weeks.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2002)

Phase I, Week I  LEG PROGRAM 
Monday 8/19/02 

1 1/4 Lying Leg Curl
8 x 40
2 x 70 x 50
6 x 50

Squats 
2 x 25 x 55
20 x 55
2 x 15 x 55
----------
= 100 reps

Good Mornings
4 x 25 x 25
------------
= 100 reps

Seated Calf Raises
6 x 15 x 35


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 20, 2002)

BTW, whats the deal with the journal title?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2002)

It's a line from the movie Uncommon Valor w/Gene Hackman.  I love that movie!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2002)

TUESDAY AUG 20

MEAL 1
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1 small appple

363 calories
35 protein
20 carb
16 fat

MEAL 2
1 can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo

266 calories
36 protein
0 carb
12 fat

MEAL 3
turkey burger
2 egg whites

263 calories
35 grams protein
1 carb
12 fat

MEAL 4
1 can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo

266 calories
36 protein
0 carb
12 fat

MEAL 5
Turkey burger
1 egg

300 calories
34 protein
1 carb
17 fat

TOTALS FOR THE DAY
1458 calories
175 protein
22 carbs
69 fat

Only managed to get 5 meals in.  Numbers a little low.  Will get six on Wed.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 21, 2002)

CHEST last night.  I did lose a little strength but not too bad for all the slacking I've done lately.

DB Press (Flat)
12 x 35
2 x 8 x 40
7 x 40

Incline Hammer Strength Machine
10 x 50 (2 25lb plates)
8 x 50
9 x 50

Pec Deck
10 x 30
10 x 35

Regular Pec Deck hurts my shoulder.  Rear delt machine is perfect though - I sit right on the edge of the seat not with my back against the pad and I really feel it in my chest with no shoulder pain at all.

Good workout.  Glad to be back at it - the eating and the gym.

Tomorrow is carb up night.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 21, 2002)

NG...you still rock! Your meals look perfect!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 21, 2002)

thanks w8!  means a lot.  it feels so good to be back at it!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 21, 2002)

good job.  How are the legs feeling now?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 21, 2002)

ow.  ohmygod.  OW!  worse than yesterday.  48 stairs on the way to work this morning.  did i say "ow?"

lol - still feels good to be back at it!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 21, 2002)

I bet, I've been going nuts trying to get everything arranged so from the beginning of sept - end of oct. I will have no distractions anymore.   These last few weeks of everything being crazy have made me realize how much better I feel and how much better my attitude is when I'm hitting the gym. 

So I'm with ya, but just have to get my butt back to it more conistent when my trip is over.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 21, 2002)

yep - really true!  my own fault for slacking with the diet and the gym and after just 3 days of doing it all "right" again everything feels better - mentally and physically.

it's awesome that you found a gym there already!  first step is done.  you're gonna be totally back into it and probably more motivated than ever because of all the positive changes!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 21, 2002)

MEAL 1

1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1 medium apple
-----------------------------
381 calories
16 fat
25 carb
35 protein

MEAL 2

can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo
----------------------------
266 calories
12 fat
0 carb
36 protein

MEAL 3

turkey burger
2 egg whites
------------------------
263 calories
12 fat
1 carb
35 fat

MEAL 4

can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo
-----------------------------
266 calories
12 fat
0 carb
36 protein

MEAL 5

1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
---------------------------------
300 calories
16 fat
4 carb
35 protein

MEAL 6

4 oz ground sirloin
4 egg whites
2 tsp safflower mayo
------------------------------
293 calories
15 fat
1 carb
36 protein

TOTALS
1770 calories
84 fat
31 carb (27 after fiber)
212 protein

pretty hungry even though my calories aren't all that low.
looking forward to carb up tomorrow night.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 21, 2002)

How was the Beef?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 22, 2002)

oh the beef was so good!  i think i liked it even more just because it wasn't another turkey burger lol.  i'm getting sick of those!  i like the safflower mayo and mustard with the egg whites that you do too. got the fat and protein up to where i wanted the numbers to be and tasted pretty darn good!  thanks Leslie!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 22, 2002)

No Prob NG! 

I posted more beef info Some good cooking tips in there!

BTW Your leg workout looks gruesome- I hear you are still sore! DAMN!! LOL


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 22, 2002)

great cooking tips!  thanks again Leslie.   I was mashing them a bit with the spatula so I'll cut that out!  The thumb in the middle makes sense too. Mine always end up puffed out in the center after cooking.

yep, it's been 3 days since the leg workout and they're still killing me.  they hurt to touch, to walk.....everything.  it has to be better tomorrow!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 22, 2002)

i get to carb up tonight - yeah!  

last night was back.

WG Pulldowns
12 x 70
3 x 8 x 80

Long Cable Rows
4 x 10 x 80

DB Rows
3 x 8 x 35


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 23, 2002)

today is the 5th day being back to eating right.  last night was carb up.  weird b/c i'd been looking forward to it but it was just so MUCH food - too much.  i couldn't quite finish the oatmeal.  i think at my bodyweight i should be having just a tad less than 1 cup dry measure but DAMN!  1 cup of oats before cooking makes a huge bowl.  it's really hard to eat it all especially after 3/4 cup of yam.   ohwell.  at least i haven't had any toast!

MEAL 1
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1 med apple

MEAL 2
can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo

MEAL 3
turkey burger
2 egg whites

MEAL 4
can tuna
1 egg (should have been a white only but i wanted that yolk today)
1 Tbs safflower mayo

MEAL 5
3 whole eggs
3 whites

should have had more protein here.  i'll be more careful

MEAL 6 carb up
1 cup oats
3/4 cup yam
1 Tbs peanut butter
1 med banana

TOTALS
2100 calories
84 g fat
143 g carb
186 g protein


----------



## butterfly (Aug 23, 2002)

Glad to know your feeling better!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 30, 2002)

*BUMP!*

Where have you been?? 

Better not be eatting bread!!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi Leslie.  No bread incidents to report!  I've actually been doing pretty well.  I'm on jury duty though so it's been rough getting to the computer.  I got a new modem for my computer at home and thought I was set and then it stopped working.  

I'm at work today - they took today off from the case for other court biz.  Should be done Thursday or Friday (fingers crossed)

Been eating well (the other jurors seem to love it when I break out the tuna in court lol) and getting to they gym.

'Cept yesterday.....I didn't think to check if they closed early for Labor Day so I missed my leg workout - not good.

But it would be worse if I'd been back to eating bread!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

Thats great we haven't lost ya in bread!!! your doing awesome girl!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 3, 2002)

lookin good  keep up the hard work.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 18, 2002)

hi everyone.....missed you all!  i've had pneumonia.  starting to feel better except for the gross cough isn't gone.  when i think about it i've really been feeling not so great for ages and trying to ignore it.  bad move i guess.  i had mono back in december and now this.  

i'm feeling better physically and have the ok to go back very lightly to the gym this week....but i haven't yet.

i'm pretty depressed actually.  i've lost most of my muscle and gained some fat.  it's bothering me a lot but at least i am starting to feel a little better.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 18, 2002)

Welcome back NG! We missed ya

Don't worry, you will get back in no time


----------

